# Has anyone used Cichlid Stones?



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

You know the ceramic ones? If you could post a pic please & thank you. I would like to see what they look like in a set up tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

While waiting for a reply, you might try a search (I've seen pics posted before) and glance through Your Tanks.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have some, at first they don't look so good, but once they build up some algae they look great. Also they look better when the opening isn't directly facing the viewing area.

I'll see about grabbing a pic tonight.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

I keep playing hide and seek with my plecos in the ones I have.

My acei love them and it is always amusing to see which one, one of my plecos comes out of after an Acei goes in.

Added a couple to my fry tank as well and the little guys and girls love them, dart around them all the time.

Agree that when new they look fake but once you have a nice algae covering on them, they blend in nicely. Easily stackable as well.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry I haven't managed to get a picture yet, but another bonus to the stones is when its time to catch fish.

I recently had to catch a female interruptus from my tank which was being bullied by another. She went into the stone so i lifted the stone out and dropped it into my rescue tank.

Well.. only to notice the bullied and the bully were in the same stone! So I had another cichlid stone in the rescue tank already so one moved to the other stone with no help from me. I was then able to remove one and put back in the main. The wrong one as it turned out, but at least the bully wasn't around anymore.


----------



## Jina (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 2 of them on the left of this tank. These actually glow in the dark, and are called Moon Rocks... The tiny cichlids love them, as does my Raphael Catfish...Keeps him hidden and easy access to the food at dinner time. I shove them down into the sand, and they bury them, uncover them, dig under them, and fill them up just to empty them out... keeps them busy!


----------



## scottdeasy (Jan 11, 2011)

I just ordered a 15 pack of them for some of my small tanks. They haven't yet arrived. I am wondering how they will look also. I will post a picture when they get here.
In the past I have ordered from designs by nature. Their stones are very realistic. Takes awhile to arrive and their selection is limited, but their stuff is great.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's some shots of my stones after 4-6 weeks with lights on 12 hrs a day:

All 5 in this shot








3 in this one








4


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

i have 4 (1 large, two med, one small). i glued them all together to make a "stack" of rocks.


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

If I knew how to upload a pic from my iPad I would....but I don't know how.If I did, I could show u some pix of my setup with the stones. But to your point...I have four of the stones, the mbunas could care less about them, they like the layered flagstone much better. When the stones first arrived and I saw that ugly monotone beige I went to the hardware store and bought some Krylon fusion spray paint and mixed browns and blacks to my desired look. After a week i couldnt smell the paint any longer so it was safe to put them into my 90/gal. You also may shoot me for this....I.  also have a 4" blue female crayfish in the tank and she doesn't seek refuge in them either. (I have only lost one fish to the cray in two years, I keep her fed, fat and happy ). One of the stones arrived with a crack in it, the supplier was glad to send me another one but I just told them I would rather try to fix it with GE Silicone 1, and that worked quite well. So, as far as the look, I love it, as far as my fish accepting them, not happening.


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

Gee, I guess if I can use a camera and figure out how to set up a fish tank, I figured out how to upload pix. So, here u go, these are only two of the 4 stones. The other four are too hard to photograph. Sorry for me being so inept....until now


----------



## MikeyMike22 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like I'm a week late, but here's some pics of my tank. These CichlidStones are "quickly" laid out and not the final look of the tank I'm going for. I ordered the 10-pack Big Rock box and the 15-pack mixed box from a place online, I think with shipping it was about $90 or so (I ordered it with a bunch of other stuff, so I'm not 100% on that). You wind up with a lot of duplicates, but place them right and they look like different rocks.
No judging me for the noticeable lack of maintenance  I know the sand is filthy, the filter intake strainer hasn't been cleaned in months and all 50 of my fish are in one tank at the moment...I have plans!!!!

When I get my other tank set up, some of them will go in there and then natural river rocks will be used with these so it's not just a bunch of CichlidStone rocks all over the 6 foot bed


----------



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

I use them for my dwarf cichlids - 4 wild rams in one tank, a pair of Kribensis in another. The Kribs recently bred in one of the cichlid stones, so they definitely like them.


----------



## Kimmah (Dec 26, 2011)

I've just ordered a 5 pack online off ebay to add to my nw tank. I'm hoping my cichlids will like these little caves.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

My cichlids will not fit in them except for the very largest one and that one is pretty expensive.


----------

